
How to Build Electron Apps with React - praveenscience
https://dev.to/tesh254/how-to-build-electron-apps-with-react-36b
======
fitpolar
> What was holding me off throughout the years was, I wasn't interested in
> learning C++ or Java to make them. I wanted to build Desktop apps with
> Javascript

This isn’t the first time I’ve come across this aversion to learning something
new from JS devs. Most other devs I’ve worked with love learning new
languages.

Could someone please help me understand why javascript devs seem to have a
thing against other languages.

~~~
praveenscience
My point of view: Even I have the same aversion towards TypeScript. I feel
it's about the language construct. Coming from a PHP & JavaScript background,
I love the duck typed languages - as opposed to the typed ones.

I love the freedom of assignment without declaring the data type and mixing &
matching the assignment of different types of data and reusing the variable. I
don't really see a reason why should I use TypeScript, if I am coding stuff
with, say, Notepad or Vim.

